# Composing plans for summer



## Daniel

I want to share with you my composing plans for this summer holidays:

At first writing the Quintet that i have promised Nox 

Then beginning with a violin or/and piano concert.

And also beginning with an opera project. 

Lots to do B)

PS: ...if there remains time some little songs would be wonderful....


----------



## baroque flute

I enjoyed hearing your plans. B) Last winter I started work on an oratorio on the book of Daniel in the Bible. I've done about three songs (which need some finishing touches still) and have ideas for more. But I think it may be a long time until that is done.  I haven't had inspiration for that in particular lately.


----------



## Daniel

> * Last winter I started work on an oratorio on the book of Daniel in the Bible. I've done about three songs (which need some finishing touches still) and have ideas for more. But I think it may be a long time until that is done. I haven't had inspiration for that in particular lately.*


Maybe post the songs you have done, that we can listen to them . I can absolutely understand you that the inspiration seems to be gone after that long time; would happen to me too! Do you work through the stuff chronological? From the beginning to the ending? If yes you could get new inspiration skipping to the middle or ending part and beginning there again.


----------



## Nox

I am SO looking forward to playing Daniel's work...

...*jumpbouncejumpbounce...waiting...waiting...waiting...jumpbounce*...


----------



## The Angel of Music

> _Originally posted by daniel_@Jul 31 2004, 06:04 PM
> *
> And also beginning with an opera project.
> 
> Lots to do B)
> 
> [snapback]951[/snapback]​*


You are going to write an opera?


----------



## max

If you write me a violin piece, I am still looking for another modern piece to play in my recital (probably going to be late December, Early January)...

That would be totally cool!

Not to rush you, etc...


----------



## Daniel

I will try that, Max. A modern piece... what kind of style do you think of?


----------



## baroque flute

GOod luck on your violin concerto!  (You can compose faster music than I can :lol


----------



## Daniel

I am curiouse how much of my plans will be done, i seem to be busy though there are holidays, hehehehehe....


----------



## oistrach13

hehe, well you're lucky, at least you have something to do (not to mention that you CAN write music, unlike me)


----------



## Daniel

> *unlike me*


You sent me some of your compositions, oistrach, and i must say, it is worth that you go on with composing. Come on, use the holidays, i am sure you will do great!


----------

